# HOME-MADE Wine Recipes



## imp (Sep 25, 2015)

Here are a few recipes listed, many for wines one cannot buy "kits" to make. The old-fashioned way. I would like to describe how I do it, but doubt anyone would enjoy wading through the recipes to get to the process, so I'll keep the recipe offerings separate, here. You'll see why; hope it's legible!   imp


----------



## imp (Sep 25, 2015)

Well, folks, being PC illiterate as I am, this did not work out as I expected it to. I knew you would have to copy the url, then click on it, for each page of recipes to bring it up. It don't work! Clicking anywhere on one of the pages takes you to my "image-squeezer". Anyhow, ya get the idea of how many recipes Jack Keller has. Interesting guy, his site has much historical info. jackkellerwines.net.


----------



## imp (Sep 25, 2015)

*Wine Home-made From Scratch, How to Do It*

If you looked at the  recipe list, it is decidedly amazing in scope! So far, I have used fresh: pineapples, grapes, mangoes, dates, peaches, strawberries, blueberries, plums, raspberries, elderberries, blackberries, and apples. The elderberries, peaches, blackberries, and plums grew on our place in MO, free for the taking. Now, we watch for fruit on sale. Have gotten blueberries, for example at $ 1.88/ lb, 2 lbs. making a gallon of good, heady wine. So, pretty reasonable cost-wise there. The only other ingredients are water, sugar, and yeast. Sugar is usually about $ 0.50 / lb., use 2lbs. / gallon of wine, so add a buck there. Wine yeast is $2.00 / pkg., makes 5 gallons. 

Traditionally, ya crush the fruit, to get the flavors and juice out. I got a brainstorm, and tried our blender: works great! Below, the blueberries as purchased, and the blender just opened up:







Cannot find my pictures, so: from the blender, the pulp, seeds, and juice go  into a 5-gallon food-grade HDPE plastic bucket, shooting for 4 gallons at a time, so 8 lbs. fruit, and water having 8 lbs. of sugar dissolved in it, go into the bucket, a packet of yeast, it's lightly-lidded, open up stir once a day, keep closed otherwise, for 7 days. On the 7th. day, we strain the seeds and heavy pulp, then run the liquid through a nice new pillowcase. The filtered liquid, now wine almost, goes into a glass carboy like we all used to see on water  coolers. A water-trap is fitted, little elbow with water in it, to allow the carbon dioxide generated to escape, while preventing any nasty bacteria, yeast spores, or other foreign stuff from entering. Below are some batches so-prepared:





We bought blueberries which had two sources, note the difference bin color! The stuff will bubble away perhaps another week or more, then begin settling out and getting clear. After a month or so, I use clear plastic tubing to syphon the liquid slowly and carefully out of the carboys and into gallon glass jugs, which are closed and allowed to sit for several more months, after which the liquid will be crystal-clear. Syphon it out again, and bottle it! 

Real wine connoisseurs prefer wine at least a year old, but I am real wine some-kinda-sewer, so it rarely gets that old!   imp


----------

